# English carriers



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Some english carriers


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice faces . How old are they?? How are the Scandaroons doing??


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

The white is one black is two and blue is two Scandaroons are good have some on eggs thanks again


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice birds, I like the blue one in particular.


----------

